# Suche jemanden zum Werben



## Suela (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wo oben beschrieben suche ich jemanden den ich via "Werbt einen Freund" werben kann.

Ich biete euch Hilfe, gemeinsames Questen/Leveln und auf dem Server Tichondrius Startkapital.

Wir können auch auf einen neuen Server anfangen, dort ist die Hilfestellung zumindest noch da, Startkapital kann ich dann nur nicht bieten da ich nicht auf jeden Server einen Char besitze .

bei interesse einfach eine PM schicken.

(Auch eine Rolle der Auferstehung kann ich euch bieten wenn ihr wieder zu WoW zurück möchtet, ihr seid dann sofort mit einem Char level 80 und bekommt kostenlos 7 Tage Spielzeit.)


----------



## Suela (19. Juli 2012)

Bei der Rolle biete ich euch zwar meine Hilfe an, wenn gewünscht, aber keine weiteren Vorteile wie bei Werbt einen Freund (Instant Level 80 und 7 Tage Spielzeit sind ja schon einiges von Blizzard selber).


----------



## Suela (21. Juli 2012)

Immer noch aktuell.

Über das Startkapital und Berufmats etc kann man alles sprechen.

meldet euch


----------



## Suela (23. Juli 2012)

dann push ich den mal hier ^.^


----------



## Suela (25. Juli 2012)

Na irgendwer muss doch Lust finden oder?


----------



## Suela (29. Juli 2012)

immernoch aktuell


----------



## Suela (5. August 2012)

/push


----------



## Suela (8. August 2012)

immer noch aktuell


----------



## Suela (14. August 2012)

Auf eine weitere runde


----------



## Suela (27. August 2012)

immer nocch aktuell


----------



## black.drag (28. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne geworben werden 

Spielte auf dem Server Ulduar und würde da gerne weitermachen 


Wer mag mich werben ?!


----------



## Marvin2706 (28. August 2012)

Hab dir ne pn geschrieben !!


----------

